# friday and saturday nights



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

im shark fishing again. hope the weather works out


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

forcast looks good, but i dont entirely trust it. if its looking better close to the day... actually to hell with that ill prob meet you out there :thumbsup:


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Where are yall gonna be?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

I dont know.

You wanna do chicken bone again? or you wanna try somewhere else?
You gonna bring the surfboard this time? If not I guess I might try to bring my shortboard but not too eager to paddle bait out on a shortboard maybe we'll have S winds next time and can balloon it.

I though about just grabbing one of those super cheap rafts, the tourists play rafts, hell im only gonna be using it to take bait out and if its on the bay side it oughta work.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i wanna try the beach side if its not too rough. but def chicken bone bay side if it is. and yea ill bring my board i not scared to paddle the baits out


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

im not scared to paddle them out on a board, its just how damn long it takes to paddle on a shortboard. im gonna try to get some more line to finish spooling my 114 then im down for the beach side


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I got a yak. If yall want company? id be more than happy to bring it. I gotta see if im free friday night and if i am then id be more than happy to bring it out.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

Sunshine17 said:


> I got a yak. If yall want company? id be more than happy to bring it. I gotta see if im free friday night and if i am then id be more than happy to bring it out.


YES, PLEASE DO! PM me or jdhkingfisher and let one of us know if youre free. Im free both nights, gotta work out transportation, truck is still sitting in the drive lookin sad lol

I put the line from my other reel onto the 114 so got about 750yards on it now so its ready to go, gonna try to pick up some more power pro to respool the other reel if i can afford it.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright. Sounds good. Ill PM one of yall sometime early this week and let yall know.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

we got a crew this weekend


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

How many people are coming?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

well, im in, thats one, hes in, thats two, if youre in thats three.

i may have a two people coming just to hang out for a bit. but so far three, adding anyone you bring, and anyone that might be with jdh


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ahh alright. Ill bring 3 people at most. Just to hang out. They wont be doing any fishing. But ill fur sure bring my PENN 113H2


----------



## FlatsAssassin (Apr 9, 2010)

Good luck guys!! I may be around, so I'll try not to catch em' all.. Hey sunshine, you still coming today?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Haha Hmm we are going after sharks not reds so i think we are good there Flats. An hell yes im still coming. Bringing the yak for sharkin too and hopefully we will get some reds. You know what time your thinkin about headin out there?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

realistically, you wont catch them all, nowhere close lol. if you catch one before we get there, youll likely just have em stirred up and make it easier for us. smell of bait, commotion of the fight, followed shortly after by even more bait. theyll come haulin ass to dinner


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Now thats what im talking about. I never thought about it like that.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

im bringin the 12/0 man my biggest wait. the biggest reel. we gonna bust a big one.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey guys want to go to learn sharking but have to go watch my msu bulldogs play. Hope I can come for another trip.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

jdhkingfisher said:


> im bringin the 12/0 man my biggest wait. the biggest reel. we gonna bust a big one.


hell yeah, well got my 114 spooled with right at 800yards, im gonna go pick up more wire and whatnot to make some longer leaders(all i got left are 5 and 6ft blacktip leaders) and im gonna show up with a few 8 to 10ft leaders now just gotta try to get out sometime tomorrow or thursday and go huntin for fat ladyfish or if im lucky some blues, and if that fails ill just wait til dusk and go for a nice little 1ft ray


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Sounds good. Im almost 100% sure imma be out there with yall. Just gotta talk to my buddy. I caught some mullet tonight that I will bring out and use for bait and Ill also try to get some ladyfish this week. Wat time yall thinking about going out there?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

dont know when hes getting out there but im gonna try to get out there at 5ish and get a bait or two out and do a little fishing for more bait if its around and save the biggest bait for right as its getting dark


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright. Sounds good man. Have yall decided on which side? sound or surf?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

ima start bait fishing around four.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

alright. sounds good. ill be out shortly after i get out of school. so around 5 or so. Imma try to get some blues and ladys tommorow. yall gunna be on the surf or sound side?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

probably surf since the wave action is looking to be down im gonna try to get out there between 4 and 5


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

alright. i went out and got two blues tonight while i was fishing for flounder. so i got some shark bait.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

whered ya get the blues and what were you using ive never been able to catch em at night for some reason


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

They were caught on free lined croaker and bigger finger mullet. It was my buddy who caught them. He just free lined them while we were throwin for flounder and ended up cathchin them and he gave them to me. And i caught them on NAS near where Port Ops is if you familiar with that area.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

unfortunately i never really go out on NAS

what size croaker? was it live? i usually catch blues with spoons or gotchas or just toss cut sardines out where i see some action but i just never really find em at night, i usually have to get out in the surf mid day might have to try freelining out some fat finger mullet next time, maybe ill get lucky and grab up a couple friday when i get there


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

the croaker was big, about 9 inches or so. I love using live LY's and finger mullet for them. Is it a far run from the surf side of chicken bone to the sound side? if not then we could run over there for 30 minutes and see if we can catch some ladies or whatnot?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

its not far, walking from the shore on the beach side to the shore on the bayside is about like walking across the casino beach parking lot on the bigger side behind the dock i planned on trying the bayside for bait first actually


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright. Ill meet you on the bay side then to catch some bait. Have you talked to jdhkingfisher about wat time he is comin out?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i think he said he was gonna get there at like 4 to fish for bait, i was gonna aim for sometime between 4 and 5 and fish the bay side for bait for a bit then switch over to the beach after getting some bait or after not having much action on the bayside

im hoping there will be some blues or 1 to 2ft cow rays hanging around, if not those than at least some nice lookin ladies... fish or human variety lol


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright. Ill be out there at 4:30 give or take 10 mintutes depending on what time my buddy gets to my house. And ill just meet up with you on the bay side of chicken bone??? and im hoping to catch both the human and fish variety if we are lucky.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

alright man, ill pm you my number if you wanna text me when youre getting out there, i should already be out there but my trucks still dead in the drive so getting around is a little of schedule but i should already be there lol

and yes sir, we will snag up a few ladies, slimy ladies and sexy ladies, well stick the first in the cooler and sit the other on top of the cooler, sweet combo


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright sounds good. Just hit me up with your number and a name i can put it under. 
I think it might be called murder if we put one in the cooler so i think we should leave all our ladies out for everyone to see and get jelous about. HAHA


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

im about to go out to sykes and get some lady fish


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

alright. did u get any?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

please tell me you got a shitload and can share a couple if the fishing for bait tomorrow isnt bountiful lol

i got a nice 14in or so trout, like a footlong mullet and more of those menhaden, im gonna bring the trout and mullet and like 5 or 6 of the menhaden just in case i need them, if not, good, 5 or 6 less in my freezer. damn i hope i can get a nice fat blue or a 1 to 2 ft ray tomorrow


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

that would be nice. i wouldnt mind getting a ray. whats the surf sapposed to be like tomorrow???? cause it aint an ocean kayak. its normal but ive taken it through some intetnse waves and shit.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

looking at the cam right now looks like a tiny bit of small chop and some shin slappers MAYBE an occasional wave that would be about knee high where it peaks and supposed to be fading so it will likely be 3 to 5 inch high chop if the winds more easterly, if it stays a little more out of the north to north northeast a little longer than forecasted and stays light it should be pretty damn smooth and calm should be a nice paddle


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

i sure as hell hope so, cause if that yak flips whoever is paddaling it is kinda screwed cause its impossible to flip over. but im sure everything will work out just fine.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

well its supposed to be even calmer tomorrow than it is now, and taking a look at the beach cam, youd have to be an idiot or truly wanting to flip the thing to get rolled

here take a look Yancy Spencer's Innerlight Surf & Skate Shop: The Cross Cam


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i got one spanish. thats it. there were no ladies to be seen. it was so wierd.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

how big was the spanish?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

bout five pounds. he is big lol


----------



## BR (Aug 12, 2008)

How was Friday night? Any luck? The NAS CG station had no bait all afternoon. The ladies weren't blowing up near shore like usual. I'm heading out there again today.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

got a couple baits chewed up, i think all three of us at one point had something hit the bait but act picky about it so nothing to show

possibly going back out again later


----------

